# Auto Designs NYC



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

not really a review, but more of a thread to post some of the cars ive been working on since i started there. mods please move this if its in the wrong section.. thanks.

Mercedes S65 AMG. Vinyl wrapped and wheels...

(car was dirty when i took pics  )











Tyson Beckford's COD MW3 Edition Jeep Wrangler. Vinyl wrapped and lots of other random mods.











BMW M5. Radar install with a custom Ghost Mirror.












1994(?) Ford Mustang. Full Resto-mod.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1989 Lamborghini Lm002. Full restoration. Still in progress.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

the shops Lambo..









2014 BMW M6 with an Escort 9500ci radar and laser jammer install with a ghost mirror..















just a normal friday... Buick Riviera, Lambo Gallardo, Porsche 911, and 2014 BMW M6










Painting by Eduardo "Kobra" on the shop has become pretty famous around the internet..


----------



## omega48er (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice work.
just googled you and i know exactly where you are at! i went to High school rite by there. man you guys have a shop in one of my favorite areas in NYC. 

I passed by the shop several times, some beautiful cars around there!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Is Remy there?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

underdog said:


> Is Remy there?


Nope. lot of people have come and gone. When was he here

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Skize,

I used to be a regular from '03-'10 when I lived in NYC. Lots of fun installs and tuning those days. 

Do you ever bring your car to the shop? Would like to hear it next time I'm around, which will probably be in December.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

FG79 said:


> Skize,
> 
> I used to be a regular from '03-'10 when I lived in NYC. Lots of fun installs and tuning those days.
> 
> Do you ever bring your car to the shop? Would like to hear it next time I'm around, which will probably be in December.


unfortunately my car is far from finished. i dont work here as of right now as well due to the very long commute (an hour and 20 mins each way plus 15 dollars in tolls) but am still good friends with everyone who works there. i actually go snowboarding with pete almost every week


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Painting by Eduardo "Kobra" on the shop has become pretty famous around the internet..




On my block... This isn't a great picture, but Kobra has done a couple different paintings on this wall the last couple years.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> unfortunately my car is far from finished. i dont work here as of right now as well due to the very long commute (an hour and 20 mins each way plus 15 dollars in tolls) but am still good friends with everyone who works there. i actually go snowboarding with pete almost every week


That's funny, I saw some pics on FB of Stef on a ski trip recently.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

FG79 said:


> That's funny, I saw some pics on FB of Stef on a ski trip recently.


Yeah he was just up in Vermont.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------

